# Bottle Stoppers



## fitzman163 (Nov 24, 2008)

I maid a few stoppers and seem to have a problem getting a flush fit between the wood and the stopper. Not sure if threading the wood on the mandrel is the problem I drill the blank on the drill press which is straight.Once in a while I tap the hole which is hard to get straight. Has anyone had this problem


----------



## Skye (Nov 24, 2008)

How are you squaring the end of the blank up? I usually drill the blank, then take a parting tool or a scraper (depending on how off it is) and square up the end of the blank. I think the only way to be sure you're going to get a flush fit is if you both tap and flush it without taking it out of the 4-jaw chuck.


----------



## el_d (Nov 24, 2008)

I use a large paddle bit to square the hole and then drill the hole for the tap that I use in my mandrell.


----------



## Skye (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey, that's a good idea. Did you shorten the shaft on the bit to reduce vibration?


----------



## fitzman163 (Nov 24, 2008)

Thats a great idea I might try a forstner bit. Just like using a barrel trimmerThanks for the info.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Nov 24, 2008)

What I do is screw the bottle stopper onto the base as far as it will go.  If it leaves a slight gap, I unscrew it...

The screw will stay in the bottle stopper.  I take a pair of plyers and give it a final turn or two, and make sure that all of the larger threads are in the wood...then it should screw in perfectly fine! 

Andrew


----------



## el_d (Nov 24, 2008)

No Just a regular stock black n decker bit, then my mandrel bit. Ill apply some thin CA to the hole to help strengthen the wood and tap away. I was having some slipping before I used the CA. Just make sure its nice and dry before you set it up on your mandrel.


----------



## GouletPens (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm assuming you're talking about the cone-shaped bottle stoppers.....I use the teardrop ones exclusively...the mandrel setup is different and doesn't need to be fit flush like the cone ones. Check out the ones at Woodcraft. Maybe you could just try those!


----------



## Skye (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, one problem with the tear drop ones is there's no stainless steel option on them. The ones you're talking about are chrome and in time (year or so) it can start to pit and flake. It takes a while but eventually I expect they'll all fail with regular use.


----------



## GouletPens (Nov 25, 2008)

That's a good point....Maybe I should ask Berea about making a stainless teardrop one. The cone ones are just not my flavor...I really don't like them. Plus, they don't seal as well as the o-ring ones. Not that I ever have a half bottle to save


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Nov 25, 2008)

Ruth Niles makes some nice Stainless Steel ones...haven't used them yet myself, but they're quite nice...

Andrew


----------



## Skye (Nov 25, 2008)

Yeah, if you don't mind their size, Ruth's are the way to go. Not to mention you can't buy from a nicer person.


----------



## broitblat (Nov 25, 2008)

Skye said:


> Well, one problem with the tear drop ones is there's no stainless steel option on them. The ones you're talking about are chrome and in time (year or so) it can start to pit and flake. It takes a while but eventually I expect they'll all fail with regular use.


 
Actually, CSUSA makes a stainless version of what they call the "droplet" stopper:
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...___Droplet_Bottle_Stopper___droplet_stop?Args=

This is my current favorite to work with.

Cheers,
  -Barry


----------



## Skye (Nov 25, 2008)

Huh, didn't know that.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 26, 2008)

I haven't tried any of Ruth Nile's stoppers, although I like the looks of them... I seem to have better sales from the little silicone stoppers than from the cone shapes.. and I think for design and ease of turning they are more versatile.   I've taken to make more of the "hidden" cork styles lately and they seem to be popular.


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 1, 2008)

Ruth Niles makes two sizes.  I use them and they make very nice stoppers and having two sizeds to choose from is nice.  The smallest one also works in olive oil bottles and other long necked bottles for other items besides wine.


----------



## Skye (Dec 2, 2008)

nava1uni said:


> Ruth Niles makes two sizes.



If that's true, it's not apparent on her website. I just looked again and cant see a different size other than the normal ones she sells.


----------

